
Introducing Stack Overflow Trends - var_explained
https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/05/09/introducing-stack-overflow-trends/
======
Buetol
Impressive how some technologies have an hype bubble and some simply
stabilized: [http://i.imgur.com/nmacKa2.png](http://i.imgur.com/nmacKa2.png),
that's a neat predictor of a solid technology you can build upon.

Some small bug, the Y axis can't go lower than 1 % as a maximum, that makes it
hard to interpret less popular tags:
[http://imgur.com/a/zcYBW](http://imgur.com/a/zcYBW)

------
matt_s
The whole basis of stack overflow is asking questions about things you don't
know or understand and mostly about open source software. "Tracking interest
in programming languages and technologies" based on that premise means that
the results will be flawed if you think they represent all of software
development.

Popular items on a Q&A site are going to tend toward things that are newish or
are churning through releases where things are changing rapidly.

jQuery is trending down and angular is trending up very quickly... does that
mean angular has more interest? Or does that mean that most jQuery questions
already have answers?

It would be interesting if there was a general curve of Q&A about software
tech to compare against. A control group if you will. Then you could see if
something was growing faster than the control group.

------
dentemple
The JavaScript "hype-cycle" is fast and cruel. Unless you're Angular or React,
of course.

But even then, while "Angular" has mostly regained the ground lost by its
switch-over from "AngularJS", it's curious to note that the framework overall
has been on the downswing.

Does this reflect an ACTUAL trend in its popularity, or, as the article points
out, do people just not need to ask as many questions about it anymore?

~~~
andrvalg
I was thinking the same thing. This dataset is incomplete without answering
questions like the following (I use React vs angular metaphor just for
convenience sake): \- How likely are React/Redux developers to search for
answers on SO, as opposed to Angular developers? \- How good are React docs /
tutorials compared to Angular?

------
keesj
I happened to be working on the same idea, but for startup jobs. Shameless
plug: [http://betalist.com/jobs/trends](http://betalist.com/jobs/trends)

It's different from Stack Overflow in that it shows trends in market demand
for programming languages/skills, but similar idea overall.

Curious to see if SO will launch something similar for their own Jobs section
as well.

------
netinstructions
This is almost a better version of the tool I made a couple years ago to
compare Stack Overflow tags -
[http://www.arepeopletalkingaboutit.com/](http://www.arepeopletalkingaboutit.com/)

Only difference is that I try to highlight the number of answered questions,
since a bunch of unanswered questions is less helpful than a bunch of answered
questions.

------
vintagedave
Interesting to compare trends on SO vs other data sources.

I know of one language where SO use has greatly decreased, anecdotally from
other forums because of SO culture, yet other measures show it's increasing in
use. SO Trends is perhaps displaying popularity /on Stack Overflow/, which is
actually a fascinating insight into the popularity of SO itself.

~~~
var_explained
Which language is that? Definitely true that some technologies like SAS and
Mathematica have a lot of off-Stack Overflow activity, but curious what you're
referring to.

------
wgyn
Cool stuff. But it's kind of surprising that you can't link to a tagged chart,
only download a raw base-64 encoded SVG.

~~~
var_explained
That feature has been added in the last few hours :)
[https://insights.stackoverflow.com/trends?tags=python%2Cphp%...](https://insights.stackoverflow.com/trends?tags=python%2Cphp%2Cr)

